# Any pet suggestions?



## animalfreak (May 27, 2013)

I'm unfortunately having to re home my yearling sulcatas. I'm very sad to see them go but I think it's better for them. I really really want a ferret, but my mom said because of all their care and their smell I can't have one. I'm 12 and not sure what pet fits my lifestyle. I can give them attention and love, but I'm still stumped on what to get!! My mom said no rodents or something that will BRING rodents. I'm considering a cockatiel or hedgehog. Any feedback or suggestions would be great! Thanks guys!!


----------



## wellington (May 27, 2013)

Why do you need to rehome your torts? If you can't keep them, why are you trying to bring in another animal?


----------



## deadheadvet (May 27, 2013)

I think you have self diagnosed the situation. You are only 12. Maybe you should take a break from pets and be 12 and play with your friends for a while. Pets are a big responsibility which you have found out. Maybe when you're older try revisiting the pet thing again.


----------



## jaizei (May 27, 2013)

What about the other pets you have listed?



> 1 Golden Retriever-Lexy
> 4 Hermit Crabs-Buddy, Cooper, Ranger, and Skittles
> 1 Red Ear Slider-Chloe
> FISH


----------



## RosieRedfoot (May 27, 2013)

If anything, maybe a cat (or dog) but only if all others in the household agree AND your mom is willing to take care of it in the long run and pay for vet bills. 

Birds are messy and can live a while (and are loud), hedgehogs smell quite a bit and require a lot of handling to stay tame, plus if they need vet care a good exotics vet is hard to find. If a cat is a no go, possibly a second family dog? 

But I used to be always wanting more and more pets. Currently I have fewer than I've had in a long time but that's because the dogs and tortoise require more care than my rodents. Less really can be more, especially when it comes to taking on responsibility for another critter's life. 

My favorite "easy" pets are rodents.. Gerbils, rats, and Syrian hamsters. Robo are cute but more of a hands-off pet. Does your mom not like their tails? If not, could see about a guinea pig pair since there are plenty in rescue needing homes and they can be quite personable.


----------

